# Heater inside Eheim 2260?



## JAS (1 Nov 2011)

I have a slightly off-the-wall DIY idea that I haven't heard of anyone else attempting, but before I take the plunge I'm hoping to get some opinions on it. Any suggestions or comments are welcome.

I'm wondering if there would be any problems (that I've managed to overlook) with putting a standard heaterstat inside the canister of an Eheim 2260? The canister should be big enough, and the top lattice screen will both provide separation from filter media and ensure circulation around the heater. The only issue I can see is with sealing the heater's cable entry, and my idea for that is to drill a hole in the canister lid and seal the cable in position with an IP68 bulkhead cable gland.

If the cable entry doesn't leak and the heater fits inside without issue, it should work... right?


----------



## Alastair (1 Nov 2011)

Yes, but would it not be alot easier to just get an online Heater on the outlet tube as its 16/22 tubing. Should anything go wrong, god forbid it doesn't, then you've not semi knackered the filter then or if the heater inside the filter were to break, it' means stopping the fitter etc draining and Then trying to remove it. Inline would just be a matter of pulling it off?


----------



## spyder (1 Nov 2011)

Also to add, without opening the filter you would have no signs on the heater functioning besides water temp. In the event of failure, things could go south before you even realise.

Inline heaters are not that exspensive to justify the risk of damaging a filter as Alastair has already pointed out. In theory though, I guess it would be possible.


----------



## JAS (1 Nov 2011)

Sorry, I should have mentioned that an inline heater isn't really workable with my setup. Long story, but this is basically a last resort option other than having the heater visible in the aquarium. Thank you for the suggestion, though.

I once had an Eheim thermofilter and it had a near-boiling incident, so I'm always prepared for the possibility of heater failures. I already have a thermometer with an over-temperature alarm, and I was also considering using a separate external thermostat on the heater for redundancy. This isnt something I would consider trying with any other design of filter, but the 2260 has a large, flat lid, which should be perfect for fitting a small bulkhead gland.

With possible heater failure accounted for, and sealing of the cable entry point accounted for, can anyone think of any potential problems I'm missing?


----------



## foxfish (2 Nov 2011)

I would guesse it would work but like many DIY projects that are not tried & tested it could fail over time, your gland could deteriorate & leak for instance?


----------



## Gold Fish (19 Nov 2021)

I was wondering... did it work?
If you are still around, can you let us know?
It seems this was his last entry in the forums...😞


----------

